# What cage should I get?



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

So I was about to order the Fiesty Ferret cage, but then it occured to be that the bar spacing might be too large... One of my rats (Korra) is rather small so I'm afraid she'd be able to get out of it. Also, I would like to use whatever cage I get for future rats, so I'd like it to have small enough bar spacing to keep babies in since I plan on getting my next rats from a breeder.

What cage would you suggest? And where is the cheapest (and trustworthy) place that I can order said cage?



Or- for those of you who have the Fiesty Ferret cage, how small is the bar spacing? Would 5-6 week old baby rats be able to get out of it? Or would a small rat be able to get out?


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Why not go to the petstore closest to you and just go look what they have? It might give you a better idea on the bar spacing and overall size of those particular cages. Try amazon.com for reviews (they've helped me pick out everything from oolong rose tea to dvd players). You can try to google rat cages and look at the images they have. Then, once you have a pretty good idea of what you're looking for, try bizrate.com... It's a website that compares prices from lots of different online and actual stores. Helped me find great prices on some things for around the house and some wii games for my son. Hope this helps


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Well the only pet store near me that sells cages for rats is Petsmart and their rate cages are small (I have one of them...). Its fine for my three rats since I let them run around the house a good bit, but I'd really prefer to give them a little more space. Not to mention they're a bit pricey for the quality. Mine happens to have wooden shelves and one ramp has completely broken off and the two shelves are stained and smell quite a bit even though I clean them nearly every day.
Every other pet store in my area only sells hamster cages, tanks, and guinea pig cages.

A Critter Nation sounds okay, but they are a bit pricey. 

I'd really love to find a cage with small bar spacing and metal shelves and ramps.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Would putting the cage in a high place be a good solution?

The cage I have now has 1" bars. When I got my girls at 2 months old, they could easily squeeze through the bars. I immediately put them on a craft table that is exactly the size of the cage. They haven't attempted to escape. It's been 3 weeks. Haven't decided if I am going to put it back on the floor once they are full grown.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd probably be afraid they'd still get out and hurt themselves, but a fiesty ferret cage would be too big to put on a table and it comes with a stand. I suppose if I do have any issues I could rig something up with hardware cloth, but that would probably end up being more expensive than if I just bought a critter nation.


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

I've heard a lot of positive things about Martin Cages from people on here, they seem to be a favorite for many, and I know they have different styles and sizes of cages to choose from. I really like my single story Critter Nation, I found it on sale with free shipping through one of the sites that they recommend to you on the midwesthomes4pets webpage 'where to buy' section (I think it might have been through Wayfair but I'm not positive) but it was like $134 that way, which isn't that much more than most nice new cages, so it was worth it to me personally (I really like the wheels, removable trays, and general cage layout). I've seen a lot of random/off brand cages on here that were really cool and spacious though that people found on places like Craigslist, so I'd just keep an eye out and look at different cages online and figure out what you like  Good luck!

edit: and unsealed wood shelves are definitely going to soak up smell! Maybe you could go to some sort of dollar store/or look around your house and get some plastic bins and baskets that you can hang up/zip tie around your cage as shelves so that you can effectively wash them in the meantime before you get your new cage! you can fill them with fabric/bedding too so they're comfier and can absorb stuff.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I was actually thinking of building metal shelves (or hardware cloth shelves.. I haven't decided which... ) for my current cage and just keep it around in case I want to use it again be it for a pair of male rats or something else.

I'll look into the Martin cages.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Sounds like a Martin's 695 would be perfect for you!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually if you go with martin get it custom made with a pull out tray (without wire above it) cause especially the bigger models can be pretty bulky. 

If you have a tractor supply shop near you they sell 1 inch by 1/2 inch Cage wire (16 gage, its made for rabbit cages. its not as flimsy as Hardware cloth). Its about $20 here in Texas for a 2 foot by 10 foot roll, though it might be more expensive (or less) where you are at. So with some J clips, J clip pliers, Zip ties, and a few other items for the doors, for about, maybe $50? or maybe $60 or $70 you can have a good size cage. you can then get Coroplast (you can get it at a sign shop) to make the tray, and you can make a pull out tray. There is a video on youtube about building a rabbit cage for $40. You can use the way he makes the pull out tray and modify it for rats. Just make sure to get a good pair of Wire cutters. Or if you want for the tray have a custom made Metal tray, but that's more expensive then Coroplast.

If your not handy then a Martin cage with a pull out tray would be a good option. Also you might want to ask if they can make the doors bigger, I've heard from a lot of people their doors are small.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I think I've decided on the critter nation because its larger and I really like the doors on it. (And I read the other thread and people spoke really fondly of the critter nation) I'd like to just start out with a single critter nation and maybe buy the second unit later... However, I can't find anywhere that I can buy the second unit.. Every link I've found says its a "Critter Ferret Nation unit," and it doesn't look the same as the critter nation (I'm really picky about things matching... ). 
Should I go ahead and purchase the double critter nation and wait to set up the second unit? It would probably be cheaper that way, but it is kind of pushing my price range.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I would go ahead and buy the double. Buying an add on later is way more expensive. Are you buying this cage JUST for future Rats, or are you buying it for all 5 of your Rats? If all 5, you'll definitely need the double. The single really shouldn't house more than 4 at the max...(Even then It's cramped) The Double is Hugeeeee and perfect for a ton of Ratties. Good luck, Search Craigslist and Kijiji for good deals on one. If all else, order online. I got mine from Ferret.com


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh? The single is only good for 4 rats? The size calculators said up to 6 rats for the single and 12 for the double. o.o

But no, I only have 3 rats now (I forgot to change my signature... :/ ), but yes I'll be housing those three in it. In the future I'd love to have more rats so I'd also be using it for the future as well.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

The cage itself it 2 feet by 2 ft by 3 ft, so in theory Yes it could hold 6 rats, but 5 to 4 is recommended since the Critter nation only has one shelf, and it can actually be kind of hard to decorate it to suit 6 rats from what I've heard. You could purchase an extra shelf, or make extra shelves (Cage wire from Tractor supply, or Storage cube grids, put fleece over them and hang them up as another shelf) along with other hammocks Could in Theory make it good for 6 rats.

Also its cheaper to buy the double instead of the single Then buying the add on. (its cheaper by around $50 to $100)


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah..TECHNICALLY it could hold 6 rats, but that'd be crazy. Sometimes when I clean my boys Double CN I put them all in one half while I clean the other, and It is PACKED. One shelf, and very little space for them all. (That's 3 full grown boys). So I would definitely, definitely advise against more than 4. And if you're a crazy decorator like me than you need the extra space


----------

